# Whistler Favorites???



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Just wanted to know if anyone has some good suggestions on where to head at the end of March... been looking forward to this trip with 4 buddies who all are avid boarders(one skier) been pining for a long awaiting vacation.

Personally, I am hoping for good snow to do glade runs, and finding some good fun bars after the day has choked down.

Any suggestions on whatever would be the chit...

Trails for the glade guy?
Best Seafood or Steak for veggin'?
Favorite Pub for my irish friend?
Best Lodge for the skier? 
Cheap HH/apres bars for me?

All I really care about is getting some Whistler pow nonetheless, but if any of you could steer us into some fun, I'd appreciate it...


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Symphony and Harmony back bowls are awesome as is the Blackcomb glacier.
I thoroughly enjoyed the gladed runs on 7th heaven as well. 
Can't really comment on restaurants and pubs as we pretty much only ate canned food and went clubbing when we were there haha.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

kwillo said:


> Symphony and Harmony back bowls are awesome as is the Blackcomb glacier.
> I thoroughly enjoyed the gladed runs on 7th heaven as well.
> Can't really comment on restaurants and pubs as we pretty much only ate canned food and went clubbing when we were there haha.


Canned food & clubbin'... there it is!! 

Definitely checking out 7th Heaven, thx


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

I heard Tommy Africa's? 

Dusty's for a great chill scene... I have no idea. I just hope the pow is pow'n.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

BoardChitless said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone has some good suggestions on where to head at the end of March... been looking forward to this trip with 4 buddies who all are avid boarders(one skier) been pining for a long awaiting vacation.
> 
> Personally, I am hoping for good snow to do glade runs, and finding some good fun bars after the day has choked down.
> 
> ...


Ill answer 2, 3 and 4.
2.)Hys
3.) Dublins Gate (although I find the music recently to be to laud and annoying). They are the only ones to serve a descent Guiness. 
4.) Fairmont or Four Seasons


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Buffalo Bills on a wednesday is pretty crazy.
If you want to go clubbing Tommy Africas is a good choice most nights, but if thats your thing go to Moe Joes on a sunday, Its probably the best nights out I've had in all of America and Canada, absolutely crazy.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

*Best glades:* About a billion amazing tree runs, but one of the commonly known ones is the trees under Crystal Chair and the trees towards the bottom of 7th heaven.

If you find a local on a powder day, get them to take you to million dollar trees. Always deep and amazing in there, but it's not really somewhere you should go if you don't know the area and don't have someone to guide you.
*
Best steak:* Hy's

- Also recommend checking out Sushi Village (it's not just sushi). One of the local favourites for good food. They have amazing strawberry sake margheritas, along with sushi (recommend the Super Hiro Roll), japanese teriyaki steak and other delicious food.

*Best burger:* Definitely check out Splitz Burger while you're in town. Easily one of the best burgers I've ever had anywhere.

*Best irish pub:* Dublin Gate

- also recommend checking out Merlin's Pub & Grill at base of Blackcomb on a Friday evening. Local band plays and they're amazing and always a fun time.

- every night in town has a designated club of the night so you can always ask on the day which club is the popular one that night.

*Best budget food:* El Furniture Warehouse. All food on their menu is $4.95 and their drinks aren't unreasonably priced either.

- Also check out Fat Tony's pizza behind Zog Dog and next to Showcase Snowboards. $2 slices are a very cheap lunch vs. mountain food.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

I will find those million $ trees... Thanks for the great info on everything, budgeted food as well, that will come in handy!!

(These replies are awesome, I will definitely hit up Dublin Gate, and see if we can peep Moe Joes on a Sunday and do Merlin's 100%!!!)


Praying for pow pow pow!!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

there are a lot of threads on whistler

7th heaven on a sunny afternoon is just that. catch the last chair, likely around 3 pm this time of year, have a beer at the Horstmann hut, let the crowds drain off the hill, and then have a nice undisturbed ride out.

If you're really committed to getting to fresh snow you should do the first tracks breakfast, things get skied out very quickly.


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

Going to Whistler for the first time soon myself  
I've been searching on their site and the best deal seems to be getting the edge card basically tickets are $83 instead of $99 roughly and you get discounts on other stuff too (like snowbus) 

I think for same day return epic rides seems cheapest $35 round trip?

There might be better packages though if you're staying like a week. 
like hotel package with tickets or something?

ending with 7th Heaven sounds amazing! Totally got to do that


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I also recommend 7th Heaven. On a blue bird day it's sun drenched right away in the morning and you'll get some awesome views. If I can find the photos that I took when I was there in 2009 I'll post a couple.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

I just came back from whistler last week. And OMG its amazing. BUT, if you went below the alpine it was basically all ice.

7th heaven was all super deep powder, All the back bowls on whistler was super deep pow too. Thats the symphony chair, that area was basically epic. The other great chair was harmony and then also the peak express. Take those 3 chairs and you will have powder all day. I am so spoiled now lol.


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

Last weekend there was a big snow dump right?
I'm kinda worried about the snow conditions on the weekend since the last time it snowed would probably be wed?


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

There was a dump last week, but it was all pretty wet/heavy and far from ideal.

Wednesday just got ~20cm, but it was awesome. When they finally opened the alpine yesterday (high winds Wednesday), there was over a foot and I had my best run of the season getting first lines in a bunch of spots on Symphony. Took the crowds a few hours to get over there, I think it's my new go-to spot once the alpine opens.

No snow in the foreseeable future, but even groomer days are fun on Whistler, especially if you're new here.

Apparently, the last two Aprils got more snow than this January or February.

http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/the-mountain/weather-and-mountain-stats.aspx


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Also hit the Blackcomb wind lip, hike to the top off of the t-bar take in the awesome view then sail off that lip.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Appreciate all the replies. Got back from Whistler a couple weeks ago and it was definitely all it was made to be. Even though we didn't get any new pow while on our stay, the conditions and mountain were still epic. The town & night life is like nothing else I've witnessed yet for a ski town in my travels. Aspen is up there maybe for the town, but Whistler is definitely a higher gear. The two mountains of Whistler & Blackcomb are some of the most versatile terrain you can get in a ski day out West. And now with Peak2Peak, and some new quads coming next year in needed areas, it will be even better.

I need to go back.


----------



## timeslip (Dec 12, 2011)

> *Best burger:* Definitely check out Splitz Burger while you're in town. Easily one of the best burgers I've ever had anywhere.
> 
> - Also check out Fat Tony's pizza behind Zog Dog and next to Showcase Snowboards. $2 slices are a very cheap lunch vs. mountain food.


Yes, Fat Tony's and Splitz! If you have a car.. about 2mi away from the village is Bob's BBQ! AWESOME! The brisket!


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Just got back from Whistler yesterday.

Luckily, we got some pow, and then some sun too. Plus lots of corduroy on Sunday. It's a big and diverse mountain, and the options, scene and overall experience are great. That's what a 'real' winter (and mtb) resort should be. My wife and kids now say they want to live there :icon_scratch:

21 was a nice place for some food and drinks. Sushi Village got spendy with the amount of drinking that I do and the long wait at the bar area. The sake margaritas have almost no alcohol imo; best to get a reservation or you can wait a lot. Merlins is great. La Brassrie wasn't good, can't remember the rest, and didn't manage to visit some of the recommended restaurants... This time around my wife wasn't in the mood for clubbing  last time I remember it wasn't like Miami or something but still fun


----------

